# Whats a good chest freezer?



## GIII (Aug 17, 2016)

Most of the reviews I find are from people that bought them a few months ago. Long term is one brand better than the other? Or are they all made in China?


----------



## Rivershot (Aug 19, 2016)

I think they are all pretty much the same, unless you go with a true high end commercial one. Best thing you can do is buy a remote temp. alarm.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2016)

Bought a cheap one from Lowes about ten years ago that has worked great for me so far. The last one was a Kenmore, and it was about forty years old when it died.


----------



## GIII (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback,I still cant decide.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 23, 2016)

I bought a cheap one at Sam's about 13 years ago. Never had an issue.


----------

